# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Robotic Voice Activated Word Kicking Machine

## Airicist

neilmendoza.com/portfolio/robotic-voice-activated-word-kicking-machine

"Robotic Voice Activated Word Kicking Machine"

by Arduino Team
August 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Voice Activated Word Kicking Machine




> The Robotic Voice Activated Word Kicking Machine is the ideal device for anyone that feels that their verbal communication needs a little extra kick.
> The physical part of the piece consists of four bells of baritone horns, tubing, microphone, speakers, a mechanical foot and a projector. The software is written in openFrameworks.
> When the software starts, it launches a web browser and creates a WebSocket connection to it. When someone starts speaking, the software sends a message to the browser to tell it to start speech recognition. Once the person finishes speaking, the browser sends words back as text back over the WebSocket connection. Each word is then added to a Box2D physics simulation as a series of rectangles linked together with springs. There’s a mesh for each letter and shadows are created in GLSL with a shadow map.
> When a word is near the foot, the computer sends a message to an Arduino telling it to kick. The foot is actuated with a linear actuator driven by a Pololu Dual VNH5019 Motor Driver Shield. There is also a foot polygon in the physics simulation. Every time the mechanical foot starts to kick, the virtual foot in the physics engine is animated with a timeline that has been matched to the actual movement of the mechanical foot.
> The piece is on display at Young Projects Gallery in Los Angeles until August 19th.

----------

